# Chirp chirp chirp...



## kmsgameboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Are things always this slow here at the mantid forums?


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah haha

updates are like once a week, but there are a lot of people who go on at least once a day haha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 26, 2008)

Were slow but steady! Were not slow, u 2 fast! Slow but long! Steady she goes! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 26, 2008)

kmsgameboy said:


> Are things always this slow here at the mantid forums?


Chirp... chirp... chirp.... silence.... They heard me come in, hehe.  

I haven't been a member of the forum for long, so I can't say what it's been like "always." The boards may be considered "slow" at times by some. But I come in several times a day and check to see what new is happening, read the posts, etc. Often I browse back through the old posts, sometimes with specific intent on a subject, sometimes not. I've recently started a blog, so I'll be coming in working on that or adding pics to the gallery too. You'll notice other members often come in and do similar things... sometimes posting, sometimes not.

I think the main focus of the forum is for mantid keepers, new and experienced, to get help with problems, relate their experiences, and share them with other like-minded individuals in the hobby. There is not a lot of "off content" or frivilous posting, and no spamming. I think the quality of the forum is reflected in it's focus on the subject and the value of what is posted, not the quantity of posts. It is a social forum, but at this point many of the members have already discussed common issues and subjects. And sometimes you just don't have anything new or exciting to say.

There is an invaluable wealth of information here, you sometimes just have to search for it. It's not like there are fast paced new events, teqniques, or experiences in the world of mantis keeping. And the subject by nature, although broad within itself, is narrow. I think members that stick around through the years understand this, and value this forum for it's distinction in the quality and focus of it's content.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2008)

On holidays and weekends it is. You should have seen how slow the old board was about four years ago.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 26, 2008)

I recall it being a little faster &lt;_&lt; but it's not a bad speed considering this is a pretty niche forum. And to all those members who just read this stuff day after day, contribute a little  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 26, 2008)

-Asa said:


> I recall it being a little faster &lt;_&lt; but it's not a bad speed considering this is a pretty niche forum. And to all those members who just read this stuff day after day, contribute a little  :lol:


I'm contributing, I'm contributing!  :lol:


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 26, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Were slow but steady! Were not slow, u 2 fast! Slow but long! Steady she goes! :lol:


Yeah...maybe Im just to used to all the video game forums I go to. They were all very active forums where you would have replies in seconds.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 27, 2008)

probably have over 9000 members, don't they?

i tried many time to wake it up her, one day i had 37 post in 21 hours.

but now I'm not THAT post whoring anymore...


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 27, 2008)

We were one man armies Idolomantis :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 27, 2008)

-Asa said:


> We were one man armies Idolomantis :lol:


other members: this is fine..

asa and idolo: This... Is.... BORIIIING!!!!!

*loads keyboards*


----------



## shorty (Nov 27, 2008)

I like how slow this forum is. You get the information you need without having to wade through hundreds of posts that don't all contain pertinent information. Also, it makes it more like a small town, where everyone gets along and everyone knows each other. You might notice that the more people in any community, the worse the community tends to become. Like, I bet on that video game forum, there is more arguing, fighting, and name-calling than actual discussion. It's probably full of e-thugs and other various forms of people who feel better about themselves by degrading other people and arguing over the internet.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 27, 2008)

shorty said:


> I like how slow this forum is. You get the information you need without having to wade through hundreds of posts that don't all contain pertinent information. Also, it makes it more like a small town, where everyone gets along and everyone knows each other. You might notice that the more people in any community, the worse the community tends to become. Like, I bet on that video game forum, there is more arguing, fighting, and name-calling than actual discussion. It's probably full of e-thugs and other various forms of people who feel better about themselves by degrading other people and arguing over the internet.


Good points, Shorty! I agree.


----------

